# About fretboard theory .



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

I wanted to learn the , complete fretboard theory (i have a Les paul ) , i need some help with it , can you name some good books (pdf's) with links in the comment section . does any one have thelinks for pdfs or pdfs for fretboard theory by desi serna vol 1 and vol 2 ??


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Double.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Sangam swadik said:


> I wanted to learn the , complete fretboard theory (i have a Les paul ) , i need some help with it , can you name some good books (pdf's) with links in the comment section . does any one have thelinks for pdfs or pdfs for fretboard theory by desi serna vol 1 and vol 2 ??


file:///home/chronos/u-4c50c0c4dee695a3e30037f6a0e47bed71651e26/Downloads/Grimoire.pdf


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

spidershane said:


> file:///home/chronos/u-4c50c0c4dee695a3e30037f6a0e47bed71651e26/Downloads/Grimoire.pdf


Its not working .


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Sangam swadik said:


> Its not working .


http://mikesimm.djlemonk.com/bblog/Scales-and-Modes.pdf


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

There's no such thing as a fretboard theory. What do you want to know exactly?


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> There's no such thing as a fretboard theory. What do you want to know exactly?


No , look at fretboard theory by Desi serna ( a well known guitarist) , well i need to learn music theory , but i am not interested in learning the sheet music , i am interested in learning more of how chords are built , how scales are created .


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Justin Guitar | Free Guitar Lessons


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

It's important to understand that learning how chords and scales are built is not the same as learning why we find them relevant in certain situations, or not. 

- In the second case, you don't need a book but practice and introspection. Most so called harmony theories are, in fact, the description of harmonic patterns being set up as rules, whereas those rules aren't actually theorized, confronted to the nature of the human psyche to explicate our artistic choices. 

- In the first case, you don't need a fretboard, but true books for composition/improvisation I guess. Most so called "guitar theory" books are a collection of finger/fret patterns, there's nothing theorical about it. Some might offer various strategies to memorize the fretboard and organize your finger patterns, but again, those are doctrines more than actual theories.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Check out the book The Guitar Fretboard Workbook.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

There are such things, it's true, there is a bit of a theory as to how chords are built; and no, it's not any type or kind of "law" but just ancient agreed upon knowledge that has sort of been passed down and generally agreed upon, I suppose. 

There is a mathematical aspect to music, and it can be very interesting and stimulating I think. I believe generally, that most chord shapes are just based off of scale, intervals, and using the notes from the scales to make chords. 

I just found this one brief page, this website is really good. Jeff Buckley is one of my favorite musicians, and that is why I have it. Oh, and Wikipedia of course, this is probably the best. There's also "university" school type wiki websites that have like, whole lessons covered for free if you want, and some of them cover everything you could want to know about music theory. (I don't have them off hand right now)

It's good to just decide on what styles you want to learn, and then just get the scales and corresponding chords and then play them to the corresponding time signatures, and what not. It's not always a case of playing the notes in the scales all at once to create "chords" I believe, but generally they are made from the scale patterns but depend on how the intervals sound together on the guitar's neck/fretboard. As for as creating your own chords, I do not know. You just have to find what sounds good to yourself. 


https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Guitar/Chord_Types

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/lessons/guitar_gurus/how_to_play_chords_like_jeff_buckley_part_1_sixth_chords.html?no_takeover


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

IDontThinkSo said:


> It's important to understand that learning how chords and scales are built is not the same as learning why we find them relevant in certain situations, or not.
> 
> - In the second case, you don't need a book but practice and introspection. Most so called harmony theories are, in fact, the description of harmonic patterns being set up as rules, whereas those rules aren't actually theorized, confronted to the nature of the human psyche to explicate our artistic choices.
> 
> - In the first case, you don't need a fretboard, but true books for composition/improvisation I guess. Most so called "guitar theory" books are a collection of finger/fret patterns, there's nothing theorical about it. Some might offer various strategies to memorize the fretboard and organize your finger patterns, but again, those are doctrines more than actual theories.


Yeah, a lot of teh music books they sell at music stores aren't really all that detailed or comprehensive.

It's kind of frustrating. Most normal routes you could go for information just offer the most bare bones basic instructions.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

BLLARGH
OUR MUTILATION IS TO GAIN FROM TEH SYSTE<m
I HAVE NO FEAR OF THIS MACHINE!!!1111 THROW OFF YOUR SHAME OR BE A SLAVE TO TEH *SYSTEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMQQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*!!!




*I HAVE NO FEAR OF THIS MACHIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

this is like, one of my favorite guitar compositions(only) ever IMO
*


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

I think this song is really well composed too, well at least "vancouver" it's really unique and different. I mean, I guess they weren't generally "complex" but they were quite unique and no one has written songs like him ever. I guess him along with Tom Morello and Jimi Hendrix, and Jimmy page are my faves. The thing wtih him is just that he used a lot of open chords and alternative tunings; but what I liked was that he wasn't all about "soloing" and used lots of complex chord combinations and arpeggios. 

* *


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

This live at sin-e version of Eternal Life is really cool too, you can hear the complexities more because it's play cleanly without distortion. Oh, I forgot to mention, I was only putting these all together, because I wanted to give examples of unique "chord" progressions and such, since the OP was interested. Jeff Buckley was all about creating his own chords and everything. He was a formally trained musician, and knew all theory, but he drifted away from all of that and just came up with his own stylings and voicing. Animal as Leaders does pretty unique things too, that aren't necessarily "music school" or "formal" (but very technical) but yet they are unique. Radiohead is another good example, actually, I forgot about them. Radiohead,Jeff Buckley, and even Muse all use some pretty complex, technical, but unique and not formal or based specifically on or in theory. 

* *








This is another case of alternative tunings, oh no wait, oops it was just drop D; but it was still played in a fairly novel manner. 





oh and here's another newer band, who play some really interesting unique and progressive guitar driven music


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Some examples of Radiohead's unique progressive artistry. Honestly though, a lot of it comes from "Jazz" oh and I forgot "Opeth" as a good band if you want again but really unique, progressive and interesting music, and I guess "Porcupine Tree" though I suppose Opeth is more Music Theory whilst I think PT is generally pretty unique as well, but they actually infuse a lot of "classical" into their playing, but in the typical metal fashion of just playing 'classical' scales (soloing) really fast. Oh no, sorry I got carried away again. 

* *


----------

